# Bf 109 Photo Tributes



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,

Here are some images of surviving Bf 109s I thought I'd make as a seperate thread since the photographs are predominantly my own. Hope ya like 'em...

First up: Bf 109E-4b W/Nr 4101

Built by Erla, Leipzig, September 1940, whilst piloted by Lt Wolfgang Teumer of II/JG 51, 4101 was shot down on 27 November 1940 by Flt Lt George Christie DFC flying a Spitfire of 66 Sqn. Rebuilt from components of other captured Bf 109s and flown in British hands as DG200. Currently preserved at the RAF Museum.







DG200 minus its canopy, probably taken on its third from last flight when it was flown by Rolls Royce pilot Harvey Hayworth. Because of Hayworth's stature; over 6 feet tall, the Bf 109's canopy was removed and 'mislaid' and was never seen again!






This profile was pilfered from another thread on this site and depicts DG200 as it appears in the image above, although DG200 did not have the the radio mast fitted.

The following show DG200 on display at the RAF Museum.
















Next, I'll be showing photos of Bf 109G-2/Trop W/Nr 10639


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice pics.

Do you mind if others post pics of 109s they may have taken as well?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2011)

Go hard, bruthah; that was the idea!


----------



## Ratsel (Nov 17, 2011)

Not a photo, but I hope its an ok tribute...


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2011)

You did that picture? Awesome, Ratsel! Does it depict a particular moment that actually happened? Any more detail?


----------



## Ratsel (Nov 17, 2011)

nuuumannn said:


> You did that picture? Awesome, Ratsel! Does it depict a particular moment that actually happened? Any more detail?


Glad you like it! I took the picture, its from my game IL-2 1946. The moment would be the weeks following D-day ( I try to play historically accurate situations). 

Another. This time early morning Lancaster raid.. I'm controlling the Me 109G-5AS/U2.






So if its OK with you I can post a ton of them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 17, 2011)

nuuumannn said:


> Go hard, bruthah; that was the idea!



Thanks. I will post some up this weekend. I think I have some nice self photos that could contribute. This is my favorite aircraft after all.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep, I'm a fan of museum or airshow images that people have taken themselves; looking forward to it.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2011)

Ratsel said:


> Glad you like it! I took the picture, its from my game IL-2 1946. The moment would be the weeks following D-day ( I try to play historically accurate situations).



I take it you research the a/c markings, colour schemes, too? 



> So if its OK with you I can post a ton of them.



Go for it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2011)

The 109 in Ratsels images looks to represent Gunther Specht's JG11 aircraft


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2011)

Excellent NM! Love how you have a short history of the plane then pics of the musuem display.


----------



## Ratsel (Nov 18, 2011)

nuuumannn said:


> I take it you research the a/c markings, colour schemes, too?



To the best of my abilities. This one I chose to do the skin for Gunther Specht's 31th aerial victory. On 8 April 1944, Major Specht was awarded the Ritterkreuz for 31 victories.






Werknummer 110 064 was a G-5 from Erla-Leipzig with first BAL acceptance on 10. Jan. 1944. As Liepzig built no AS-aircraft at that time, it was a regular G-5/U2 with a DB 605 A engine. It was shipped ( within two weeks ) to Erla-Antwerpen for conversion to G-5/ASU2






The colour of the canopy is RLM 76, as is most of the airframe. The darker colours are painted on very crudely and the avoided the markings. This is typical for AS-engined aircraft from Erla-Antwerpen, which got more camo only at the unit level. For that reason, the spinter-camo on the wings have an unusually bright (RLM 76) background colour. The fuse side, around the Balkenkreuz, and on the vertical fin is RLM 70. Top foward cowl is RLM 75. Fuse band and front lower cowl is RLM 27. The spinner has a narrow yellow spriral 1/3rd is painted white. A gloss black was applied to the wing roots around the exhaust opening.





Wayne Little said:


> The 109 in Ratsels images looks to represent Gunther Specht's JG11 aircraft


Roger That


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 18, 2011)

That's cool, Ratsel! Thanks for posting your source photo too.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 18, 2011)

I've got quite a few shots of the 109 taken at various airshows over the years. Here's a slection from Duxford. I'll add some more over the weekend


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 18, 2011)

Pigeons! there's pigeons every where ..Arrrgghhh! lol


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks NJACO; I spent nine years working in aviation museums, so I've spent time doing research into individual aircraft survivors. Next, as I promised: Bf 109G-2/Trop W/Nr 10639, although universally this aircraft is known as "Black 6".

Built by Erla Maschinenwerk, Leipzig in September 1942; was started as an F-3 but completed as a G-2. Allocated to III/JG 77 on 21 October, arrived in North Africa 6 days later. On 4 November Black 6 was piloted by Heinz Luedemann and was attacked by P-40s escorting Douglas Bostons. Luedemann reached his home base and the damaged aircraft was ferried to Gambut Main for repair. It was after capturing this airfield that the Allies discovered Black 6 on 13 November 1942.

These two images were pilfered from elsewhere on this forum.











Discovered by Flt Lt Kevin McRae, Engineering Officer of No.3 Sqn, RAAF. The aircraft had been "..shot up, damage to tail wheel, tailplane, canopy and one propeller blade. Radio and oxygen equipment unserviceable and some instruments missing..." The next day the aircraft was repaired using components from other Bf 109s discovered at the airfield. Black 6 was repainted as 'CV-V' the personal markings of Sqn Ldr R.H. 'Bobby' Gibbes.






This picture was probably taken on 15 November when flown by Gibbes. Because it was one of the first G model Bf 109s captured, it was decided the aircraft should be examined for evaluation. This was done at Lydda, Palestine.

A year later, the aircraft had arrived in the UK and had been allocated to No.1426 Flt and had received the serial number RN228. By March 1946 it had passed into the hands of the RAF Air Historic Branch, whose property it would remain until the surviving AHB aircraft were transferred into the possession of the RAF Museum in 1998. This was largely a paper exercise and loan agreements were drawn up between operators of former AHB aircraft and the RAF Museum for a five year period, including Black 6. Between 1983 and 1989 it was restored to flying condition at RAF Benson. Its first post-restoration flight took place on 17 March 1991 as G-USTV. The following were captured at Duxford where Black 6 was nominally based.






This photograph was taken in 1995 after the original agreement with the MOD had been extended to enable Black 6 to remain airworthy for another two years, after damage suffered at a previous air display.

The following were taken at Flying legends 1997.





















On 12 October 1997 Black 6 was flipped onto its back on landing after a flying display at Duxford's Autumn Airshow. The pilot, Air Chief Marshal Sir John Allison was unhurt. This was to be Black 6's last airshow appearance before being transferred permanently to the RAF Museum; the crash ensured that it would never fly again and it was restored to static display condition by the team that originally restored it. The decision to place it on permanent display at Hendon caused some controversy among enthusiasts, but under the condition of the loan agreement it was to go to Hendon after the Autumn Air Display anyway. Arriving at Hendon on 10 March 2002, the aircraft was Struck Off RAF Charge on the 15th.

The following were taken of Black 6 on display in the Milestones of Flight Hall in 2009.






The Ki-100 in the background has since been moved to Cosford for conservation work.





















In the following image, note the demarkation line between the upper and under surface colours on the rudder and compare with the side image taken at Duxford in 1997. The previous wavy line was thought to be the original demarkation line after photographs were unearthed of the aircraft after its recovery in the desert in 1942.






With thanks to Andy Simpson of the Department of Aircraft and Exhibits at the RAF Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2011)

Great post. I remember that day with sadness when Black 6 had the accident.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 18, 2011)

Even sadder that year was the loss of Mark Hanna, who died from his injuries after crashing Buchon G-BOML in Spain. Less than a week earlier he had been flying a Mustang at an air display we held at my local airfield.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)

A great shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2016)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2016)

For sure.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 25, 2016)

some excellent pics. Sadly you just don't get to see the 109 in Australia all that often. There is a static display in the AWM of a G-6 but not any that are flying that I know of


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2016)

This is my second trip through the thread today and just noticed the Swiss markings on the 109 in Post #19

EDIT: from this site...Other Forces - “Emil” in Switzerland





​


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)

My favourite shot of the Swiss Bf 109s... Bf109E-3 J-371 WNr.2352


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 25, 2016)

The bf109 v-48 One of three known photos of Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-0, VJ+WC, Werknummer 14003, as featured as part of report no. 109 08 E 43, issued by Messerschmitt AG's flight test department, dated May 5, 1943.


This early Bf 109 G-0, _Werknummer_ 14003, VJ+WC, was used for Messerschmitt trials of a V-tail empennage on January 21, 25, 26, and 27, 1943. The extensive technical description and flight test reports, issued by Messerschmitt AG in Augsburg and dated from early 1943, survive and have been reproduced in their entirety in Luftfahrt - Band 5 (Germany, 1978, ISBN 3 87547 182 2). Only three pictures of this aircraft are know to exist (all originally included in the aforementioned technical description), but none of them show the entire Bf 109.

There are a number of features which distinguish this Bf 109. Based on its _Werkummer_, it was part of the first three Bf 109 G-0s produced at Messerschmitt's Regensburg plant in October of 1941. According to the technical description, the aircraft was powered by a Daimler-Benz DB 605 A (_Werknummer_ 76172), driving a VDM airscrew. The aircraft's wings incorporated early (i.e., small) G-type wing bulges, implicating that the corresponding wider wheels had possibly been fitted. One of the photos of this Bf 109 shows that this aircraft had a Bf 109 F-4 type canopy, but it seems to have lacked any head armour. Also visible in the photos is a Bf 109 F type tail wheel. _Werknummer_ 14003 had no antenna mast, but an antenna wire ran from each butterfly fin towards the canopy (the exact location where the wires entered the fuselage cannot be discerned from the existing photos).

An F-style external fuselage strengthening strip ran from the fuselage to the converted tail cone. This strip seems to have been riveted to the fuselage. There was also an apparent actuating rod on the bottom of the new tail fins, near the hinge point. The new fins were faired into the fuselage by means of (aluminium) slip-over gloves. On the outside of the fins, very noticeable external strips apparently signify the mounts of the hinges for the rudders. These strips are not present on the upper side of the fins.

The camouflage of _Werknummer_ 14003 appears to have been standard for the time, i.e., 76/74/75. The converted tail cone had been left natural metal, and the two butterfly fins were painted in a dark color, possibly 66 or 70, or even 22. The aircraft _Werknummer_ was hand-painted in white above the last letter of the call sign on both sides of the fuselage, right before the demarcation line from the camouflaged fuselage to the natural metal tail cone. The small number "8" denoting the fuselage frame was uniquely applied over the bottom part of the call sign letter "C" on the port side, on a small patch of what appears to be 76.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2016)

That last 109 in Post #30 looks like my practice mottles


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 25, 2016)

*BF-109T / BF-109H / BF-109TL / BF-109Z*
* The Bf-109E-1 was used as the basis for a German naval fighter built by Fieseler, the "Bf-109T", with the "T" standing for "Träger (Carrier)". The "Toni" was to be used on board the German aircraft carriers GRAF ZEPPELIN, which was launched but never completed for operations, and PETER STRASSER, which was never built.

The Bf-109T featured folding wings with longer span; arrester hook in front of the tailwheel; catapult attachment gear; spoilers on top of the wings; interconnected ailerons and flaps; and full-span leading-edge slats. Ten "Bf-109T-0" preproduction aircraft and 60 "Bf-109T-1" production aircraft were ordered from Fieseler, since Messerschmitt was too heavily committed to existing production orders to do the job themselves.

Fieseler delivered the ten Bf-109T-0s. However, work on the carriers was abandoned and the 60 Bf-109Ts were completed in 1941 as land-based fighters designated the "Bf-109T-2", stripped of such carrier-specific gear as could be easily removed. They had twin MG-17 7.9 millimeter guns in the cowling and an MG-FF cannon under each wing, and were fitted with a centerline rack for bombs or drop tank. They had very good short-field performance and were assigned to short-length fields in Norway, where they provided excellent service. In 1942, they were moved to the German island of Heligoland and remained in service until 1944.

* The "Bf-109H" was a high-altitude fighter ("Hochleichtungsjäger"), featuring extended wings, a pressurized cockpit, and high-altitude engine fits, built in response to an RLM requirement issued in early 1943.

At first, the Bf-109H was conceived as basically a Friedrich with wing inserts to provide extended span for high-altitude operation. The wing inserts had the incidental effect of moving the main landing gear outward, giving the aircraft a wider ground track. However, this concept was abandoned since it could not meet RLM requirements. Messerschmitt then suggested that their new "Me-209H" fighter, then in development and discussed later, could do the job. The Me-209H was to have a new DB-628A or DB-603A turbocharged engine for high-altitude operation, but delivery of the Me-209-II was not expected until 1944. As an interim measure, the RLM ordered Messerschmitt to go ahead with the Bf-109H and redesign it for use with the new engines.

A Gustav, designated "Bf-109V49", had already been fitted with a mockup of the DB-628A as part of the Me-209-II program, and so it was a straightforward step to install an operational DB-628A in another Gustav for Bf-109H flight tests as the "Bf-109V50". While this aircraft was undergoing trials, a third Gustav was fitted with both the DB-628A and the extended wings.

While Messerschmitt worked on Bf-109H prototypes with the DB-628A engine, the company also built a batch of "Bf-109H-0" fighters for engineering tests and "Bf-109H-1" fighters for field evaluation, all modified from Friedrichs and powered by the more conventional DB-601E engine with GM-1 nitrous oxide boost.

The Bf-109H-1s were evaluated by the Luftwaffe in France in early 1944. The trials went well, except for the fact that the aircraft demonstrated an unhealthy wing flutter in dives. Tests were conducted on some of these aircraft back in Augsburg, and in April 1944 one lost a wing during a dive. This apparently stalled the program, which was then presently canceled in favor of the Focke-Wulf Ta-152H. A number of additional H-series subvariants were considered but never reached prototype stage.

* Messerschmitt even considered development of a jet-powered version of the Bf-109, tentatively designated the "Bf-109TL", as a backup plan in case the Messerschmitt Me-262 jet fighter project ran into serious obstacles. The Bf-109TL used a modified Bf-109 fuselage with armament in the nose, and a new wing with two Junkers Jumo-004B turbojets. The idea was that the Bf-109TL would be able to leverage off existing production tooling, but to no great surprise as the design evolved, the details of the Bf-109TL diverged from those of standard Bf-109 production enough to ensure that the design provided no real advantages. The idea was abandoned in 1943.

* Another extreme variant was the "Bf-109Z Zwilling (Siamese Twin)", which consisted of two Bf-109F-4 airframes joined together to make a single aircraft. It was conceptually similar to the American P-82 Twin Mustang, except that only the left fuselage had a cockpit. Messerschmitt proposed the idea as a means of providing the Luftwaffe with a long-range Jabo that would leverage off existing Bf-109 production tooling.
Variants



*H-0*

The H-0 was produced by converting Bf 109F airframes. It was equipped with a DB 601E engine, capable of producing 1350 hp and was armed with 2 MG 18 machine guns and 1 Mk 108 cannon. It was capable of reaching a maximum speed of 750 km/h (466 mph) at 10,100m/ 33,135 feet.

Green: converted from Bf 109F airframes. Issued to a fighter-recon unit near Paris (Guyancourt) in 1944 (as was H-1).
Nowara: 1943. DB 601 E engine, 1350 hp. 2 MG 17 + 1 MK 108
B & N: max speed was 750 km/h/ 466 mph at 10100m/33135 ft



*H-1*

The H-1 was similar to the H-0. It had DB 601E engine with GM1 power boost, the same combination of two 7.9 mm MG 17 machine guns and an engine mounted cannon (either the MK 108 or the MG 151/20). This was the last version of the 109H to be produced.



H-1 Specifications

Bf 109 H-1:
based on:Bf 109 G-5 and H-0
Änderungen:- wider wing span
- wider elevator
- elevator was supported by a beam again
- improved landing gear
- "Erla"-Canopy
purpose:high-altitude fighter
wing span:39,1 ft (11,92 m)
length:29 ft (8,85 m)
height:8 ft (2,59 m)
service ceiling:47.900 ft (14.600 m)
engineaimler-Benz DB 605 A (1475 PS)
equipment:- adjustable VDM-3-blade-propeller
- pressure cabin
- GM-1-injection
armament:2 x 13 mm MG 131 (above the engine)
1 x 30 mm MK 108 (firing through the spinner)
2 x 13 mm MG 131 (one in each wing)
assembly sets:none
radio equipment:FuG VIIa
Sonstiges:- small number produced
- a couple of flights over England
- 1944 withdrawn from the front


----------



## johnbr (Nov 25, 2016)

*Prototype Bf 109V6B1 D IHHB WNr 290 Germany*


----------



## johnbr (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 11, 2016)

Me109-Japanese-Evaluation-

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd like to correct one assertion above. 
No Bf 109 T, prototype or series production, ever had folding wings. The wing was longer (span 11.08 metres) and the flaps and slats were modified. There was also a retractable spoiler, 'Auftriebzerstorer', literally lift destroyer, fitted. This mechanism was disabled on production aircraft. The new wings gave considerable trouble, nearly killing Fritz Wendel in April 1941, and it was some time before they were made safe with a newly designed wing tip.
Cheers
Steve

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)

bf-109k-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)

Me-109g-6 being made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

109E-JG53-Northern France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Very Nice.


----------



## stona (Aug 2, 2017)

Surely that is a colourised photograph?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Not sure on that one Steve , there are a number of colour shots of JG53 109E's about the place, it is a nice clear image though.


----------



## stona (Aug 2, 2017)

There are, but they are a lot better quality in terms of colour, than that one.
I'm thinking of the in flight ones, the one with Felix Sauer with his hand on the cowling, or the ones with the nose of a 6 Staffel machine sticking out of its camouflaged revetment.
I also have a feeling that I've seen a B+W version of that image.

It's an annoying topic. I have absolutely no problem with people colourising photographs, some of them are very good indeed, but they should make it clear that this is what has been done.

Has someone imagined a yellow tip to the propeller blade visible (matching the cowling) ? That just looks wrong to me.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Can't argue with that..!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2017)

Yellow tip or common wear on the back of the blades?


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## stona (Aug 3, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Yellow tip or common wear on the back of the blades?



I would say that the apparent 'wear' on the back (technically, the front) of that propeller does not match a typical or usual pattern; also suspicious. 
The tips, maybe, I've seen something similar.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## stona (Aug 3, 2017)

Tips might be wear, the rest doesn't look typical though.






Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 10, 2017)

Messerschmitt Bf 109F-4, (Wk. Nr. 7640), USAAF EB-1, later EB-100. This aircraft was presented to the USA by the USSR in November 1942 as a goodwill gesture ...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2017)

me-109 v-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sure doesn't look right


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Sure doesn't look right


It doesn't does it. Nice shots all the same.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

It certainly don't look right.....


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2017)

​Does the "VN" mean anything to the aircraft or was it something personal. I don't recall seeing it before


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2017)

Great question. It's right next to the ID placard so I wonder if it signified a mod or repair?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2017)

Odd, when I posted this it was the same size as John's(I copy/pasted it). Now it's shrunk. I noticed this on several photos in various threads a few days ago as well and now they are back to original size. Odd


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2017)

I thought it was just me. Something is going on there.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2017)

I've noticed it to, first seen in the Quokes & Jokes threads. However, click on the reduced image, and it then shows at original size.

Not sure what the 'VN' is, although I think I've seen it somewhere before, maybe on a different aircraft type. Possibly indicates a mod or up-date.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2017)

Is that an exhaust cover, the sort used by night fighters?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2017)

Nope. It's a typical 109 detail. There's a fairing over the port exhausts to stop the gases from getting ingested into the supercharger intake.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2017)

Check


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)




----------

